# Bricked Razr HD Maxx! Please Help



## bassdelux15 (Jun 28, 2012)

So the phone was rooted and then I tried to install the Jelly Bean ota, but it failed and now everytime I boot the phone, I get a black screen that says:

"Invalid Flash Mode (S)
10.98(*) (sha-9d3ad55, 2012-10-18 15:15:06)
eMMC Info: Size 32GB

Device is LOCKED, Status Code: 0

Battery OK

No Valid PIV blovk in SP for system
piv validation failed (system)
Fastboot Reason: Boot Failure"

If anyone can help at all, I'd appreciate it, thanks.


----------



## radzer0 (Jul 14, 2012)

Did you try using the razr hd utility 1.10 to restore to stock?


----------



## jakeday (Dec 24, 2011)

This happens when /system gets corrupted, either due to an invalid flash or a bad patch job with recovery. Use the RAZR HD util to restore and all will be well.


----------



## llawen (Jan 17, 2012)

jakeday said:


> This happens when /system gets corrupted, either due to an invalid flash or a bad patch job with recovery. Use the RAZR HD util to restore and all will be well.


+1

razr max hd tweaked out to the bone


----------



## gsdev (Sep 9, 2011)

bassdelux15 said:


> If anyone can help at all, I'd appreciate it, thanks.


Did it work? Let us know if it did. It may help others feeling the panic that was no doubt consuming you.


----------



## rebretz000 (Jul 2, 2012)

Can anyone please tell me what this error means and how to possibly fix it?
When ever I update my phone to Jelly Bean it always gets all the way to the end then errors. Phone boots up onto Jelly Bean but says system update failed.

When I try to update to Jelly Bean my self. Same thing but I can see the error. It says..
assert failed.motorola:update_bl_backup()

I've used the utility and gone back to Stock ICS 4.0.4 at least a dozen times. Same error every time I go onto JB. My phone shows I'm on 4.1.1 though.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## clouse2013 (Jun 30, 2011)

rebretz000 said:


> Can anyone please tell me what this error means and how to possibly fix it?
> When ever I update my phone to Jelly Bean it always gets all the way to the end then errors. Phone boots up onto Jelly Bean but says system update failed.
> 
> When I try to update to Jelly Bean my self. Same thing but I can see the error. It says..
> ...


H
Which recovery are you installing it through? Where did you get the jb update from, are you rooted? Details help us figure out what the problem is.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using RootzWiki


----------



## rebretz000 (Jul 2, 2012)

clouse2013 said:


> H
> Which recovery are you installing it through? Where did you get the jb update from, are you rooted? Details help us figure out what the problem is.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using RootzWiki


Yes I'm rooted. It happens on the official update but of course it doesn't show the error code.

But it also happens on the leaked 9.39 and 9.41. I tried both through the stock recovery and also TWRP. This is where I saw that error listed.

I downloaded the leaks from a few forums. XDA and Rootz think. Droidrzr forum.

When I first rooted my phone I was able to get onto the leaked 9.39 no problem. No error or anything. Then I tried to flash CM10 through TWRP. It failed and since then I get the error.

When I do OTA update for Jelly Bean it gets all the way to the end and right before it boots Andy Android ends up on his back, red triangle above his open stomach. Then my phone boots goes through the update process. It looks just like the images of phones on Jelly Bean except it shows update failed instead of successful. The Google Now box there and everything.

My phone is unlocked Dev edition.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## clouse2013 (Jun 30, 2011)

rebretz000 said:


> Yes I'm rooted. It happens on the official update but of course it doesn't show the error code.
> 
> But it also happens on the leaked 9.39 and 9.41. I tried both through the stock recovery and also TWRP. This is where I saw that error listed.
> 
> ...


I dont know if it makes a difference on the dev edition but i know on the consumer edition, you cant be rooted to install the update through stock recovery. I had to use OTA rootkeeper and unroot, then flash, then restore root. I would think that could be the problem on yours but its odd that it says you have jellybean when the update failed. Honestly, i would try it with root temporarily removed and see if that does it. Twrp might be causimg the problem too. Maybe remove that amd reinstall after the update.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using RootzWiki


----------



## rebretz000 (Jul 2, 2012)

clouse2013 said:


> I dont know if it makes a difference on the dev edition but i know on the consumer edition, you cant be rooted to install the update through stock recovery. I had to use OTA rootkeeper and unroot, then flash, then restore root. I would think that could be the problem on yours but its odd that it says you have jellybean when the update failed. Honestly, i would try it with root temporarily removed and see if that does it. Twrp might be causimg the problem too. Maybe remove that amd reinstall after the update.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using RootzWiki


I tried all those. I use root keeper to temp unroot. Tried it with TWRP installed prior and after. Tried it while still rooted but same result.
Thinking of giving up and ebaying the phone and going back to my Nexus.

The strange thing is the phone runs fine.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jakeday (Dec 24, 2011)

rebretz000 said:


> Can anyone please tell me what this error means and how to possibly fix it?
> When ever I update my phone to Jelly Bean it always gets all the way to the end then errors. Phone boots up onto Jelly Bean but says system update failed.
> 
> When I try to update to Jelly Bean my self. Same thing but I can see the error. It says..
> ...


You did the update on 4.0.4 in recovery prior to going to a 4.1.1 ROM right? They are patches and that needs to be done first.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## rebretz000 (Jul 2, 2012)

Yes.
I let phone get the little ICS update. The 6 or 7 MB one. Then I root. Protect root. Then either let the ota update happen or try the jelly bean my self. Always same result. Gets all the way to the end. Right before boot. Get the error android. Red triangle. Phone boots and updates. Says system update failed but I'm on JB.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jakeday (Dec 24, 2011)

rebretz000 said:


> Yes.
> I let phone get the little ICS update. The 6 or 7 MB one. Then I root. Protect root. Then either let the ota update happen or try the jelly bean my self. Always same result. Gets all the way to the end. Right before boot. Get the error android. Red triangle. Phone boots and updates. Says system update failed but I'm on JB.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


What did you restore to stock with? The windows tool or the Linux/Mac one?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using RootzWiki


----------



## rebretz000 (Jul 2, 2012)

jakeday said:


> What did you restore to stock with? The windows tool or the Linux/Mac one?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using RootzWiki


Windows Utility Tool. Tried both the 1.00 and 1.10 version.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Hopefully a sbf fastboot file shows up at some point. I know there's one for the OG RAZR.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Try using RSD LITE 5.7 and the fastboot filed here http://www.droidforums.net/forum/razr-hd-maxx-hd-development-hacking/232282-all-verizon-droid-razr-hd-maxx-hd-fastboot-files-utilities-print.html


----------



## rebretz000 (Jul 2, 2012)

I downloaded the file and RSD Lite 6 but when I try to open RSD it says I need a password.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Are you on your computer as an administrator?


----------



## rebretz000 (Jul 2, 2012)

iPois0n said:


> Are you on your computer as an administrator?


Yep. I'm going to try and download it again.

On to another question. Anyone want to buy a RAZR HD Dev Edition? At my wits end.

Got RSD 6.1.4 to work. In process right now. Hopefully this works

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rebretz000 (Jul 2, 2012)

Got same result after using RSD. OTA jelly bean updates gets all the way to the end. Then errors. Phone reboots but my phone is running jb.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

rebretz000 said:


> Got same result after using RSD. OTA jelly bean updates gets all the way to the end. Then errors. Phone reboots but my phone is running jb.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


Fuck dude IDK. I haven't rooted mine yet. I'm keeping it stock JB and getting my flash fixes from my old GNex and N7.


----------



## rebretz000 (Jul 2, 2012)

iPois0n said:


> Fuck dude IDK. I haven't rooted mine yet. I'm keeping it stock JB and getting my flash fixes from my old GNex and N7.


Thanks for help though. Everything runs fine. IDK...still like it better than my GNEX

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

rebretz000 said:


> Thanks for help though. Everything runs fine. IDK...still like it better than my GNEX
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


Yeah I like mine a lot too. I'm glad Motorola decided to keep Blur to a minimum and even what's blured out seems AOSP at the same time. Best part is my Maxx HD lasted 13hrs and 6 hours of on screen time. I would've had to charge my Nexus 3 times.


----------

